# H3Lp! My Bionic Is R3Tard3D



## Chalk (Sep 22, 2011)

I know the thread was deleted.....it was put on hold when I went to update the OTA to 5.7 and I wiped everything to be safe. Now my Bionic is pretty fucking ugly without that ROM and was wondering if someone would be kind enough to post it or throw it up in a dropbox. Thanx


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

What rom you looking for? I have the latest base and I think I have all the packs.

Edit: pm your email and ill send you the base and 3 packs I have. Unless th3ory or hacker see this and post it or say I can't.


----------



## Chalk (Sep 22, 2011)

The latest base with the pax PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm getting ready to flash a Liberty ROM


----------



## Chalk (Sep 22, 2011)

Sent pm ! Thanx man!


----------



## Chalk (Sep 22, 2011)

See what you do to me DH and DT!!!! I n33d, I n33d


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

PM Chalk!!!! Is that the new SHIFT3R Base that was released and pulled?


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Ultra, Chalk Isn't online can you answer my question?


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes it was.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey could you please email me the base for theory? I have all the tpax but for some odd reason I don't have the base on my laptop or sdcard which was odd cause I just saw that before I did stupid mods and all and had to rsd. Pllleeaaasse

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cutoonie (Oct 17, 2011)

This will be live for a day or two. It's the base.

http://db.tt/hkZtDxpP


----------



## Sidewind75 (Oct 23, 2011)

Could anyone post the 2.2 ICS d3blurred pax if it is alowed i had it b4 but switched to .893 and when i went to install it again it was taken down and i had deleted my copy. That ran so great i feel lost with just the base..wich runs good but man that d3blurred ran so awsome on my phone


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

cutoonie said:


> This will be live for a day or two. It's the base.
> 
> http://db.tt/hkZtDxpP


Thanks Man, finally got 5.7.893 installed want to start clean. Miss wiping everything, DT and Hacker taught me well!!! Will be looking up at a Mushroom Cloud within a couple of minutes!!!


----------



## jimdandy (Sep 24, 2011)

Many thanks. Is thisbthe same file i grabbed through bionic box. Havent flashed it yet. 
Correct me if I'm wrong here, but this base rom will sgill not get me to 7.893.

I must independently achieve 7.893 ala motorooter w/ stock 7.893 firmware, then flash Th3ory base or nandroid of of base?

Thanks to all who responded to this thr3ad.









As to BBEvelution's comment of being taught right: this is the onlu way i know. 1st rom. 1st droid.


----------



## jimdandy (Sep 24, 2011)

jimdandy said:


> Many thanks. Is thisbthe same file i grabbed through bionic box. Havent flashed it yet.
> Correct me if I'm wrong here, but this base rom will sgill not get me to 7.893.
> 
> I must independently achieve 7.893 ala motorooter w/ stock 7.893 firmware, then flash Th3ory base or nandroid of of base?
> ...


Hand to forehead! Read DT's OP. Hammer to left pinky x0

Base is "built on 7.893"


----------

